# Invention 13 by Bach - hard criticism wanted!



## whackabass (Jun 16, 2012)

here I am it took me very long to get here but I think I did rather well! What's your advice guys?


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

This is so cool! I can't really speak from a guitarist's perspective because I am not very familiar with the capabilities of the instrument but even from a pianist's perspective I really like what you've done with this piece.

Bach would've approved. :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow! I'll bet Bach couldn't play the guitar (or lute) that well! I liked it.


----------



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

I think it sucked. (Well, you said you wanted hard criticism.)

Just kidding.  I can't actually view it right now, but will try to later.


----------



## whackabass (Jun 16, 2012)

haha you tricky dicky you

new video!






thanks for all the input guys. Youre all a lot more knowledgeable than I so thats why i appreciate it.


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2013)

whackabass said:


> here I am it took me very long to get here but I think I did rather well! What's your advice guys?


My first question would be: why have a metronome?

Give each bar its full attention, some may take a bit longer and some may take a bit shorter than others, and before some bars you may even stop very briefly, it all depends on the phrases.

You do that and then the music will start to breathe.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2013)

Not bad...a few of the notes are clipped and don't clearly "speak."


----------



## whackabass (Jun 16, 2012)

I needed the metronome for that particular time and video but I could play it without it, perhaps if I redo I will remember to keep the metronome out like I did in this video, invention 12!






thanks for the criticism


----------

